# Our foster rescue puppy mill dog



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thought you'd like to see this picture of Tinsel/Annie.
It was taken after she was with us for nine weeks. I love how her tail is finally "up" and you can see her cute little underbite.

Annie was a puppy mill breeder and came to us from a Lancaster,PA mill, via another rescue group, when she was over 2 years old.

She's made a lot of progress. She doesn't accept petting yet, but is gradually learning to trust us.
She seeks us out to "be" with us, although she'll still run from us some of the time, if we get too close. 
I have learned so much about the rehabilitation of former mill dogs. It is a challenging undertaking, much like parenting a child with special needs. 
I had to really educate myself as to how to proceed and also seek resources for help.( HRI members gave lots of support and info.)

It's nothing like working with a "regular" dog or a puppy. I spend as much time with her as I would with a new puppy! Without wagging tail or kisses for a reward LOL! But it has been very rewarding, seeing her become more relaxed and knowing that she has a good future, full of love.

She now walks nicely on the leash, is mostly housebroken, plays a bit with our Cali,and even wags her tail when my daughter Andrea comes to "play" with her. 
She has begun to play with toys for a few seconds.

I have nothing but praise and admiration for all of you forum members who have adopted a puppy mill survivor


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*picture*

Here's the picture!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How wonderful!!!!! She looks so different. She has her whole life ahead. I am so happy for you both and glad to here shes started playing (sort of) with one of your dogs its a really good sign.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Yay! She's beautiful! Just be patient. Extremely patient. She's already making great progress, and soon you'll see love like you've never seen before. :grouphug:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the progress!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just remember each step no matter how small is a huge break through. She is learning how to trust and respond to you and that is what she needs. Lots of TLC and kindness-this is the start of the rest of her life and Thank Goodness she has you to be her angel.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a big smile on my face as I read this. What a joy it must be to know you've given her a chance to see the world as a loving, rather than cruel place. God bless you both on this journey.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's beautiful. Thank you for all you are doing for her.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl just waiting for a beautiful personality to emerge.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

She is so cute! How hard is it not to hold her?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

It's really hard not to be able to pet her or hold her!

I do pick her up for a few seconds periodically, to get her used to it. Sometimes, she has to be picked up to be taken to the vet, etc. 
That's when I get in my little pets, altho I'm not so sure she likes it.LOL

She's so adorable in person!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awwww, she is adorable and very lucky an angel like you has rescued her.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Karen,

I will answer that question-how hard is it not to hold them-for each foster parent it's really hard until we remember how much stress it could cause a pupster that is just not at that point yet-we let them call the "shots" as to how much they want to be held if at all. In time they will come around and climb on your lap for hugs. It took my boy a long time to let me hold him-even now after three years he tenses up when I go to pick him up and hold him. I usually sit in my chair and let him climb on my lap for belly rubs.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Pat, you are so right! They have to be able to call the shots as you say. Especially about being touched.

Even on a walk, I try to let Tinsel/Annie decide which way to go, what to sniff etc. I love it when she gains even the tiniest bit of confidence. 

I'm so glad to hear that your little guy finally lets you hold him. I know there is hope for Tinsel Annie.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

She's adorable! So glad to hear your making strides!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is adorable. Thanks for being such an :angel: and giving them chance at life. I so admire all of you foster moms and dads. Thank you for doing what you do!


----------

